# Whatever happened to the new MAC palettes?



## BadLeslie (Mar 20, 2012)

I was just watching a Temptalia video where Christine shows her backups of the current MAC 15-pan palettes because of a rumor they were being redesigned with clear tops. I vaguely remember hearing about this like a year ago...but it never happened. I really like the 4-pan palettes with the clear top and would love it if the 15's matched. Any insiders know what happened there or was it just a fakey fake rumor?


----------



## jetjet (Mar 21, 2012)

no idea sorry but clear lids would be awesome!


----------



## deidre (Mar 21, 2012)

I also remember hearing something about this several months ago, but kind of brushed it off because I thought it might be one of those random rumors.

  	But I agree with the above poster, clear lids would be cool!


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 21, 2012)

Would definitely be such a good idea! I wonder why they didn't do this before, especially now that there's the ZPalette as well!


----------



## pemily (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't like the 15 pans so I have never got any.... But it would be horrible to have half half in a collection too


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 28, 2012)

pemily said:


> I don't like the 15 pans so I have never got any.... But it would be horrible to have half half in a collection too



 	It seems like a great way for MAC to make money (not like they need anymore...lol). I'm willing to bet there are collectors and makeup artists out there who would want to repopulate their collections with the clear top palettes. Luckily I only have 2 so it wouldn't be TOO much of a drag! I'm hoping they do this one day though.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't like the idea of a clear top palette..maybe im just mad cause my 4 pan palette doesnt even stay closed >.> and I think it looks cheap, if they do replace the old palettes im gonna have to go buckwild crazy and stock up for my kit.


----------



## rockin (Mar 29, 2012)

I like all my palettes to match, so if they were going to change them for clear top ones I would make sure I bought a whole bunch of backups before they changed over.  Maybe some people who switched to the new palettes would be selling off their old ones, too


----------



## sedated_xtc (Mar 29, 2012)

Personally I think I'd prefer them as is right now since I like to put a label card on the inside of my palette. But I can see how a clear top would be more convenience. I'd be a little concerned with the clear top plastic being more prone to cracking though...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 29, 2012)

sedated_xtc said:


> Personally I think I'd prefer them as is right now since I like to put a label card on the inside of my palette. But I can see how a clear top would be more convenience. I'd be a little concerned with *the clear top plastic being more prone to cracking though...*



 	I think that is the main issue.


----------



## bawmshel (Jun 25, 2012)

the new palettes aren't just a rumor they're comming out july/august 2012 usa only or online. they'll all be clear . 12 eyeshadow palette and a 24 eyeshadow palette and a 6 blush palette. there were a few blogs that wrote about it but nothing was completly confirmed through the blogs. i talked to the mac representative online at maccosmetics.com and they confirmed the rumor and gave me all that info. personally i can't wait for these to come out just b/c im just starting my collection. and i think these are alot stronger then the last ones. the hinge on the last ones as faulty and the plastic wasn't as strong, resulting in cracked shadows during travel. prices haven't been released but im sure its the same price as the present palettes. it took a year from the quad release to now so that people could buy the old palettes and mac could get rid of them. imo.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2012)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!  http://www.specktra.net/t/179578/mac-pro-palettes-july-2012 http://www.specktra.net/t/179584/mac-pro-palettes-discussion


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the above link!  Wow, I'm soooo excited to see what these will look like.


----------



## Cortni (Aug 21, 2012)

My friend just bought one in Canada and the price was increased for these new palettes they cost her $21 without tax.


----------



## antynette (Aug 24, 2012)

They just got them in. They cost 21 dollars CAD and they look like z palettes kind of. You can buy the insert to make a template for the 15 for 11 CAD, but it's a waste of money considering without the insert it costs much more and holds a lot less. They really are nice though, and I think they are worth the money I like them better than the z palettes, just in terms of sleekness.


----------

